# Reefsupplies.ca Bulk 2-Part - Any Good?



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey,

I'm planing on ordering some two-part and found some bulk on reefupplies.ca

Price seems okay? I 'm not sure.

My main concern is whether it's any good. Has anyone here tried their bulk soda ash and bulk calcium chloride?

Links:

http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/Bulk-Calcium-Chloride-2500G-5-gallon.html

http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/Bulk-Soda-Ash-Alkalinity-2375G-makes-5-gallons.html

Are there any other places where I can get cheap bulk two-part?

Thanks,
Vinoy


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

My experience and research, the BRS gallon jugs are the best bang for the buck (even with exchange)

Ship it to the states and pick it up. 
**Express shipping for me was 4.99
Or wait for Paul to do a group buy and run it with him.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

J&L also has bulk 2 part, +500g for 2 bucks more http://www.jlaquatics.com/dry-goods...ef-crest-bulk-calcium-chloride-3000-gram.html

I have never tried either I am actually looking into getting some myself.


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

someguy said:


> J&L also has bulk 2 part, +500g for 2 bucks more http://www.jlaquatics.com/dry-goods...ef-crest-bulk-calcium-chloride-3000-gram.html
> 
> I have never tried either I am actually looking into getting some myself.


I am using this for a few weeks now. It looks OK.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

after using 2 part Bionic on my 150g I decided to go for Randy Holmes improved 2 part last fall and I have never been so happy. Dirt cheap and the corals have responded very well including health and growth...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

Rookie2013 said:


> after using 2 part Bionic on my 150g I decided to go for Randy Holmes improved 2 part last fall and I have never been so happy. Dirt cheap and the corals have responded very well including health and growth...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What are you using for the alk and mag parts?


----------



## Nighttrooper (Apr 19, 2011)

Been using same Randy's 2 part for about 2 months. 
Alk: baking soda
mag flakes by dead sea mix with epson salt.

I find it much better than reef supplies stuff.


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Rookie2013 said:


> after using 2 part Bionic on my 150g I decided to go for Randy Holmes improved 2 part last fall and I have never been so happy. Dirt cheap and the corals have responded very well including health and growth...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do you use for the Calcium component? I was thinking about doing Randy-Holmes DIY 2-part but they don't sell the type of Dowflake he used for the solution.


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Vinoy Thomas said:


> What do you use for the Calcium component? I was thinking about doing Randy-Holmes DIY 2-part but they don't sell the type of Dowflake he used for the solution.


Try Home Hardware, they sell it. At least winter time the do. Phone them, they might have some left.


----------



## Nighttrooper (Apr 19, 2011)

I got dow flake Xtra from home hardware
I can give you some if you like. 55lb bag will last me 2years (45gallon tank) 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Nighttrooper said:


> I got dow flake Xtra from home hardware
> I can give you some if you like. 55lb bag will last me 2years (45gallon tank)
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


Ah, thanks for the offer! There's a home hardware by my place so I'll pick it up from there.

I was asking because, the new Xtra was said to have more bromine than the dowflake used in Randy's original formula. So I take it you guys haven't had any problems using the new dowflake xtra?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

someguy said:


> What are you using for the alk and mag parts?


For Alk I use Baking soda and Dead sea Mag Flakes for Magnesium....


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Vinoy Thomas said:


> Ah, thanks for the offer! There's a home hardware by my place so I'll pick it up from there.
> 
> I was asking because, the new Xtra was said to have more bromine than the dowflake used in Randy's original formula. So I take it you guys haven't had any problems using the new dowflake xtra?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


I am also using the Xtra dow for calcium and as per Randy you just use 10% less than the actual Dow flakes he has recommended. It works great. PM me if you are interested I have list of shops that sell this stuff. Just sent you a pm with some info that might help.


----------

